# Επιπρόσθετα > Hardware Η/Υ >  >  Αγορά σκληρού δίσκου

## toni31

Είμαι σε φάση αγοράς ενός σκληρού δίσκου και το ερώτημα που έχω είναι πολύ απλό.
  Η χρήση του θα είναι για αποθηκευτικό λόγο. 
Είμαι στο δίλλημα εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό?
Με μια γρήγορη ματιά είδα τους παρακάτω.

εξωτερικός 

εσωτερικός

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Είμαι σε φάση αγοράς ενός σκληρού δίσκου και το ερώτημα που έχω είναι πολύ απλό.
> Η χρήση του θα είναι για αποθηκευτικό λόγο. 
> Είμαι στο δίλλημα εσωτερικό ή εξωτερικό?
> Με μια γρήγορη ματιά είδα τους παρακάτω.
> 
> εξωτερικός 
> 
> εσωτερικός




φυσικα εξωτερικος αλλα οχι ετοιμο
*τα ετοιματζιδικα εχουν πολυ κακης ποιοτητας δισκο* 
γιατι αν τον βαλεις εσωτερικα παλι εχει φθορα γιατι λειτουργει συνεχεια

θα αγορασες θηκη με τροφοδοτικο και θα βαλεις τον δισκο που θελεις 
και φυσικα δισκο που εχει 5 χρονια εγγυηση εγω εχω δυο απο αυτους
αν θελεις να εχεις ασφαλεια στα δεδομενα σου
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.663564
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303636

φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

η αυτον με αυτη την θηκη αλλα θα εχεις μικροτερες ταχυτητες μεταφορας δεδομενων
επειδη οι 2,5" ειναι πιο αργοι  απο τους 3,5"
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.801771
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303033
φιλικα

----------


## picdev

δεν συμφέρει να πληρώσεις μία θήκη 25ε και να έχει usb2 και όχι usb3, η ο controller της να είναι sata2 και δίσκος sata3.
αυτό με τα ετυματζίδικα που το ξέρεις? πρώτη φορά το ακούω, μάλιστα κάποιους ετοιματζίδικους που έχω ανοίξει ήταν τα ίδια μοντέλα με τους εσωτερικούς.
Αν έχεις θέμα μεταφοράς πας σε εξωτερικό να ξέρεις όμως οτι οι ταχύτητες του usb2 για τα σημερινά αρχεία και ταινίες είναι πολύ μικρός, καλύτερα να πάρεις και μια κάρτα pci με usb3, τώρα αν θες οπωσδήποτε επιδόσεις και δεν σε νοιάζει η μεταφορά πας σε εσωτερικό

***5χρόνια εγγύηση έχουν μονο οι black  που έχουν 3σια τιμή απο τους κανονικούς
με τα ίδια λεφτά παίρνεις usb3 με 2TB! και όχι 320gb

http://www.skroutz.gr/s/288618/Weste...B-3-0-2TB.html

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> δεν συμφέρει να πληρώσεις μία θήκη 25ε και να έχει usb2 και όχι usb3, η ο controller της να είναι sata2 και δίσκος sata3.
> αυτό με τα ετυματζίδικα που το ξέρεις? πρώτη φορά το ακούω, μάλιστα κάποιους ετοιματζίδικους που έχω ανοίξει ήταν τα ίδια μοντέλα με τους εσωτερικούς.
> Αν έχεις θέμα μεταφοράς πας σε εξωτερικό να ξέρεις όμως οτι οι ταχύτητες του usb2 για τα σημερινά αρχεία και ταινίες είναι πολύ μικρός, καλύτερα να πάρεις και μια κάρτα pci με usb3, τώρα αν θες οπωσδήποτε επιδόσεις και δεν σε νοιάζει η μεταφορά πας σε εσωτερικό
> 
> ***5χρόνια εγγύηση έχουν μονο οι black που έχουν 3σια τιμή απο τους κανονικούς
> με τα ίδια λεφτά παίρνεις usb3 με 2TB! και όχι 320gb
> 
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/288618/Weste...B-3-0-2TB.html



για τις ταχυτητες συμφωνω 
τωρα εχω τυχει εξωτερικο δισκο ετοιματζιδικο που ειχε μεσα δισκο 2 χρονων μοντελο πριν
οσο για τους δισκους που προτεινεις εχουν μονο* 2 χρονια εγγυηση* για αυτο ειναι φθηνος
και δεν γνωριζουμε τι δισκο φοραει εσωτερικα 
εγω παντος φιλε *"γουρουνι στο σακι δεν αγοραζω"
να ξερει οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις
*http://www.mgmanager.gr/western_digi...k/el/pid/6558/
φιλικα

----------


## kostas640

Κοίτα το να πάρεις εξωτερικό για μένα είναι επίφοβο. σκέψου μια στραβή και ένα χτύπημα τούμπα κτλπ ξέχνα τα αρχεία σου. Τώρα να είναι τι sata1 τι sata2 τι sata3 οι ταχύτητες δεν θα αλλάξουν εφόσον οι hdd ούτε ταχύτητες sata1 δεν μπορούν να πιάσουν. Απλά να είναι usb3 είναι υπέρ η ακόμα καλύτερα να έχει e-sata.

----------

picdev (16-07-12)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> δεν συμφέρει να πληρώσεις μία θήκη 25ε και να έχει usb2 και όχι usb3, η ο controller της να είναι sata2 και δίσκος sata3.
> αυτό με τα ετυματζίδικα που το ξέρεις? πρώτη φορά το ακούω, μάλιστα κάποιους ετοιματζίδικους που έχω ανοίξει ήταν τα ίδια μοντέλα με τους εσωτερικούς.
> Αν έχεις θέμα μεταφοράς πας σε εξωτερικό να ξέρεις όμως οτι οι ταχύτητες του usb2 για τα σημερινά αρχεία και ταινίες είναι πολύ μικρός, καλύτερα να πάρεις και μια κάρτα pci με usb3, τώρα αν θες οπωσδήποτε επιδόσεις και δεν σε νοιάζει η μεταφορά πας σε εσωτερικό
> 
> ***5χρόνια εγγύηση έχουν μονο οι black που έχουν 3σια τιμή απο τους κανονικούς
> με τα ίδια λεφτά παίρνεις usb3 με 2TB! και όχι 320gb
> 
> http://www.skroutz.gr/s/288618/Weste...B-3-0-2TB.html



που την ειδες την τριπλασια τιμη  ο 1ΤΒ εχει 40Ε παραπανω απο τον πιο απλο δισκο που κανει 80Ε
και ο 2,5" που προτεινα εναι 500GB που ειδες 320GB γαι δες το ξανα
http://www.e-shop.gr/search_per.phtm...3&filter-844=1
φιλικα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

και κατι τελευταιο με λιγο ψαξιμο στο internet διαβασα οτι η σειρα 
*Western Digital My Book Essential USB 3.0 2TB
*φοραει αυτον τον δισκο για αυτο ειναι φθηνος στην τιμη
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303665
φιλικα

----------


## kpetros

μονο με PCI hdd που εχουν βγαλει στο χιλιαρικο εισαι ευχαριστημενος εσυ bestchriss ? :P
toni , παρε απλα εναν σκληρο που θεωρεις καλο αναμεσα σε seagate και WD. 
ο WB book δεν ξερω αμα λεει αλαλ επιδη εχει ενας γνωστος μου , δεν ξερω να του χει βγαλει προβληματα .
ισως ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη , και στα 2ΤΒ εισαι αρχοντας . Αλλα παντα για εξωτερικο να ψαχνεις esata , (η και usb3) αλλα ακομα δεν εχουν ολοι οι υπολογιστες αυτο το προτυπο
Εχω αλλαξει πολους σκληρους δισκους και ολα αυτα τα χρονια ξερω πως ειναι θεμα τυχης αμα σου χαλασει . ο υπολογηστης μου φοραει ακομα τον πρωτο μου δισκο (ενα WD) και μαλιστα τρεχω τα win απο εκει . Απο την αλλη παλι ειχα παρει καποτε εναν εξωτερικο , μου πεσε κατω και αντε γεια ...το χα μολις μια βδομαδα .

----------


## picdev

το esata είναι το καλύτερο,σε ταχύτητα θα είναι σαν εσωτερικό
 αλλά θα πρέπει να πάρεις κάρτα pci , φυσικά θα έχει και usb 3 ο δίσκος για τα αλλα pc, αλλά τουλάχιστον στο pc σου θα δουλεύει σαν εσωτερικός

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> μονο με PCI hdd που εχουν βγαλει στο χιλιαρικο εισαι ευχαριστημενος εσυ bestchriss ? :P
> toni , παρε απλα εναν σκληρο που θεωρεις καλο αναμεσα σε seagate και WD. 
> ο WB book δεν ξερω αμα λεει αλαλ επιδη εχει ενας γνωστος μου , δεν ξερω να του χει βγαλει προβληματα .
> ισως ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη , και στα 2ΤΒ εισαι αρχοντας . Αλλα παντα για εξωτερικο να ψαχνεις esata , (η και usb3) αλλα ακομα δεν εχουν ολοι οι υπολογιστες αυτο το προτυπο
> Εχω αλλαξει πολους σκληρους δισκους και ολα αυτα τα χρονια ξερω πως ειναι θεμα τυχης αμα σου χαλασει . ο υπολογηστης μου φοραει ακομα τον πρωτο μου δισκο (ενα WD) και μαλιστα τρεχω τα win απο εκει . Απο την αλλη παλι ειχα παρει καποτε εναν εξωτερικο , μου πεσε κατω και αντε γεια ...το χα μολις μια βδομαδα .



εγω παντως προτειμω black sata wd οταν προκειται για σοβαρα δεδομενα αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει παιρνεις οτι θελεις τωρα οι green sata ειναι της πλακας δισκος με χαμηλο δεικτεη αξιοπιστιας
για λειτουργικο βαζεις οτι θελεις και εγω εχω δισκους παλαιας τεχνολογιας 5 χρονων και βαλε αλλα εξωτερικους δισκους για ασφαλεια δεδομενων μονο black sata εχω
οσο αν πεσει καποιος δισκος και χαλασει 
μπορει να ειναι εσωτερικος να γινει καποια διακοπη και να χαλασει  
επισης να γνωριζεις οταν εχει εσωτερικο ο δισκος μειωνεται η διαρκεια ζωης του
απο οτι οταν τον εχεις εξωτερικο γιατι τον ανοιγεις οποτε τον χρειαζεται
επισης να γνωριζει οτι 2,5" δεν παθαινουν τιποτα απο πεσιματα ειναι πιο ανθεκτικοι
οσο WB book φοραει τον πιο φθηνιαρικο δισκο grenn sata
φιλικα

----------


## FH16

> εγω παντως προτειμω black sata wd οταν προκειται για σοβαρα δεδομενα αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει παιρνεις οτι θελεις τωρα οι green sata ειναι της πλακας δισκος με χαμηλο δεικτεη αξιοπιστιας
> για λειτουργικο βαζεις οτι θελεις και εγω εχω δισκους παλαιας τεχνολογιας 5 χρονων και βαλε αλλα εξωτερικους δισκους για ασφαλεια δεδομενων μονο black sata εχω
> οσο αν πεσει καποιος δισκος και χαλασει 
> μπορει να ειναι εσωτερικος να γινει καποια διακοπη και να χαλασει  
> επισης να γνωριζεις οταν εχει εσωτερικο ο δισκος μειωνεται η διαρκεια ζωης του
> απο οτι οταν τον εχεις εξωτερικο γιατι τον ανοιγεις οποτε τον χρειαζεται
> επισης να γνωριζει οτι 2,5" δεν παθαινουν τιποτα απο πεσιματα ειναι πιο ανθεκτικοι
> οσο WB book φοραει τον πιο φθηνιαρικο δισκο grenn sata
> φιλικα



Που διάβασες περί αξιοπιστίας ως προς τα μοντέλα? Η WD τους χωρίζει ανάλογα με την εργασία και είναι όλοι αξιόπιστοι http://www.wdc.com/en/products/internal/desktop/ αν τώρα πάρεις “Blue”  για να δουλεύει 24χ7 δεν σε φταίει ο δίσκος !!!
Ο 2.5” με 3.5” έχουν ακριβός το ίδιο ποσοστό βλάβης αν πέσουν, θα ήθελα λίνκ να δω πώς διαφοροποιείτε η ζημιά από το μέγεθος.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Που διάβασες περί αξιοπιστίας ως προς τα μοντέλα? Η WD τους χωρίζει ανάλογα με την εργασία και είναι όλοι αξιόπιστοι http://www.wdc.com/en/products/internal/desktop/ αν τώρα πάρεις “Blue” για να δουλεύει 24χ7 δεν σε φταίει ο δίσκος !!!
> Ο 2.5” με 3.5” έχουν ακριβός το ίδιο ποσοστό βλάβης αν πέσουν, θα ήθελα λίνκ να δω πώς διαφοροποιείτε η ζημιά από το μέγεθος.



πολυ σωστα εχουν τον* ιδιο δεικτη αξιοπτιστιας* οι black sata 5 χρονια εγγυηση ενω οι αλλοι δυο χρονια
*επισης δεν μας ενδιαφερει οτι η κεφαλή δεν ακουμπάει ποτέ τον δίσκο εγγραφής, εξασφαλίζοντας μικρότερη φθορά στην κεφαλή του δίσκου με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, παρέχοντας επίσης ασφάλεια και κατά την μεταφορά του
*
"Η Western Digital παρουσιάζει το νέο της μοντέλο με κωδικό WD5002AALX με χωρητικότητα 500 GB στο νέο πρότυπο SATA 6 Gb/s, που υπόσχεται ασύλληπτες επιδόσεις. Χάρη την νέα τεχνολογία Dual processor που ενσωματώνει, διπλασιάζει την επεξεργαστική ισχύ του δίσκου φτάνοντας τα 64 MB buffer και την απόδοση του στο μέγιστο. Παράλληλα, η κεφαλή δεν ακουμπάει ποτέ τον δίσκο εγγραφής, εξασφαλίζοντας μικρότερη φθορά στην κεφαλή του δίσκου με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, παρέχοντας επίσης ασφάλεια και κατά την μεταφορά του. Αποτελεί μία εξαιρετική πρόταση για όσους θέλουν μέγιστες επιδόσεις στο σύστημα τους με τη γνωστή ποιότητα της Western Digital"

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303656

φιλικα
"

----------


## FH16

Για να ξέρουμε τι λέμε, αν η κεφαλή ακουμπήσει στον δίσκο τότε και δίσκο του 1.000.000  euro να έχεις θα τον πάρεις στο χέρι, εάν διάβασης τα PDF θα δεις ότι έχουν μετρήσεις σε G για την αντοχή του δίσκου και ανάλογα με την κατάσταση που βρίσκετε, και πάλι σου δίνω το λίνκ της WD για να δεις για ποια χρήση προορίζεταιο καθένας http://www.wdc.com/en/products/internal/desktop/και http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=780 και κατά την γνώμη μου ο black είναι μόνο για εσωτερική χρήση και όπως λέει η WD “WD Black hard drives are designed for enthusiasts and creative professionals looking for leading-edge performance.”

----------


## picdev

μου φένεται οτι βγάζεις αυθέρετα συμπεράσματα , προφανός οι black δίσκους που προτείνεις για εξωτερικό δεν κάνουν για θήκη λόγω θερμορασιών που ανεβάζουν

αυτά τα λέει η WD στο site της

*           Maximum performance for
power  computing.*
          WD Black hard drives are designed  for enthusiasts and creative professionals looking for leading-edge  performance.

*          Cool, quiet operation for  efficient eco-conscious computing.*
*WD Green hard drives* are designed  for use as secondary drives  in PCs, *for external enclosures* and other  applications for *which low  noise and low heat are beneficial*.

τι άλλο να πω συνέχισε το τροπάρι σου

----------

FH16 (16-07-12), 

jim.ni (16-07-12)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> μου φένεται οτι βγάζεις αυθέρετα συμπεράσματα , προφανός οι black δίσκους που προτείνεις για εξωτερικό δεν κάνουν για θήκη λόγω θερμορασιών που ανεβάζουν
> 
> αυτά τα λέει η WD στο site της
> 
> *Maximum performance for
> power computing.*
> WD Black hard drives are designed for enthusiasts and creative professionals looking for leading-edge performance.
> 
> *Cool, quiet operation for efficient eco-conscious computing.*
> ...



εγω εχω δυο απο αυτους εκτος που *ειναι αθορυβοι  δεν ανεβαζουν καθολου θερμοκρασια και δουλευουν συνεχεια
τωρα αν συγκρινεται green με black sata
 αν την πατησεται οπως εγω τοτε θα καταλαβεται
*για τους green εχω την χειροτερη αποψη λογο εμπειριας αλλα για τους blue δεν γνωριζω
*στο τελος αγοραστε οτι θελετε δικο σας ειναι το ρισκο

*εδω και ειναι η φωτογραφια

black  sata.jpg

----------


## toni31

Κατέληξα σε εσωτερικό διότι όπως έγραψα και αρχικά δεν θα του βάλω λειτουργικό και δεν θα χρησιμοποιείτε καθημερινά, τον θέλω για αποθήκη μερικών αρχείων που μου είναι σημαντικά. Πιστεύω ότι και με έναν της σειρά Blue(http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303647) θα γίνει δουλειά και όπως είπε και ο φίλος Kpetros είναι και θέμα τύχης καμιά φορά (πατάτα από Seagate 750gb).  Όσο αφορά την σειρά Black έχω αυτόν (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303008) στο λαπτοπ και είμαι πολύ ευτυχής για την αγορά που είχα κάνει.

----------

BESTCHRISS (16-07-12)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Κατέληξα σε εσωτερικό διότι όπως έγραψα και αρχικά δεν θα του βάλω λειτουργικό και δεν θα χρησιμοποιείτε καθημερινά, τον θέλω για αποθήκη μερικών αρχείων που μου είναι σημαντικά. Πιστεύω ότι και με έναν της σειρά Blue(http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303647) θα γίνει δουλειά και όπως είπε και ο φίλος Kpetros είναι και θέμα τύχης καμιά φορά (πατάτα από Seagate 750gb). Όσο αφορά την σειρά Black έχω αυτόν (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303008) στο λαπτοπ και είμαι πολύ ευτυχής για την αγορά που είχα κάνει.



επιτελους για να μαθαινουν μερικοι ποιο ειναι οι καλοι δισκοι

----------


## kpetros

επισης , bestchriss , δεν καταλαβενω γιατι λες πως οι εσωτερικοι χαλανε γρηγορα? Μονο οι δισκοι που περιεχουν το λειτουργικο ισως το παθενουν , αλαλ σκεπτομενοι τις εκατομηρια ωρες λειτουργιας που δικαιουνται , ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατον , εκτος αμα τον εχεις αναμεννο 24/7/365 για 10 χρονια και βαλε . 
Και τελος , οι εσωτερικοι σκληροι δισκοι σβηνουν οποτε δεν λειτουργουντε ....ποια η διαφορα με των εξωτερικο ? :P

----------


## FH16

> εγω εχω δυο απο αυτους εκτος που *ειναι αθορυβοι  δεν ανεβαζουν καθολου θερμοκρασια και δουλευουν συνεχεια
> τωρα αν συγκρινεται green με black sata
>  αν την πατησεται οπως εγω τοτε θα καταλαβεται
> *για τους green εχω την χειροτερη αποψη λογο εμπειριας αλλα για τους blue δεν γνωριζω
> *στο τελος αγοραστε οτι θελετε δικο σας ειναι το ρισκο
> 
> *εδω και ειναι η φωτογραφια
> 
> black  sata.jpg



Στο κάτω μέρος της ετικέτας που είναι τα σύμβολα “SATA” – “Fragile” και τα λοιπά βλέπω να έχει πάρει ένα χρώμα καφετί, ελπίζω να είναι η λήψη τις φωτογραφίας και όχι θερμοκρασίας!!!
Επίσης συνεχίζεις και μπερδεύεις , τιμή – επιδόσεις – τρόπο λειτουργίας και τέλος αξιοπιστίας, έχεις έναν δίσκο επιδόσεων σε τι? USB 2?  Άντε 3? Τέλος αν έχεις κακή εμπειρία με άλλο μοντέλο της ίδιας εταιρείας μήπως θα έπρεπε να ψάξεις τι φταίει?

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Στο κάτω μέρος της ετικέτας που είναι τα σύμβολα “SATA” – “Fragile” και τα λοιπά βλέπω να έχει πάρει ένα χρώμα καφετί, ελπίζω να είναι η λήψη τις φωτογραφίας και όχι θερμοκρασίας!!!
> Επίσης συνεχίζεις και μπερδεύεις , τιμή – επιδόσεις – τρόπο λειτουργίας και τέλος αξιοπιστίας, έχεις έναν δίσκο επιδόσεων σε τι? USB 2? Άντε 3? Τέλος αν έχεις κακή εμπειρία με άλλο μοντέλο της ίδιας εταιρείας μήπως θα έπρεπε να ψάξεις τι φταίει?



βρωμια γιατι πρωτα το ειχα εσωτερικο και μετα τον εκανα εξωτερικο γιατι χρειαζομουν αποθηκη
φιλικα

----------


## toni31

Πάντως σαν παθόντας από Seagate 750 (7200.11) όπως είπα πριν, θα πω την κακία μου για την εν λόγω εταιρία, να χαλάσει ένας δίσκος από χτύπημα – πέσιμο, ώρες επί ωρών λειτουργίας, από ρεύματα, θερμοκρασίες από άλλους παράγοντες εξωτερικούς εντάξει το καταλαβαίνω αλλά από πρόβλημα στο Firmware ε όχι!!! 
http://www.overclock.net/t/457286/se...-fix-with-pics

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Πάντως σαν παθόντας από Seagate 750 (7200.11) όπως είπα πριν, θα πω την κακία μου για την εν λόγω εταιρία, να χαλάσει ένας δίσκος από χτύπημα – πέσιμο, ώρες επί ωρών λειτουργίας, από ρεύματα, θερμοκρασίες από άλλους παράγοντες εξωτερικούς εντάξει το καταλαβαίνω αλλά από πρόβλημα στο Firmware ε όχι!!! 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/457286/se...-fix-with-pics



εχει συμβει και σε μενα προβλημα με firmware καποια μοντελα της εχουν βγαλει προβλημα το αναφερει και η εταιρια και firmware update αλλα τα δε δεδομενα πανε

----------


## FH16

> Πάντως σαν παθόντας από Seagate 750 (7200.11) όπως είπα πριν, θα πω την κακία μου για την εν λόγω εταιρία, να χαλάσει ένας δίσκος από χτύπημα – πέσιμο, ώρες επί ωρών λειτουργίας, από ρεύματα, θερμοκρασίες από άλλους παράγοντες εξωτερικούς εντάξει το καταλαβαίνω αλλά από πρόβλημα στο Firmware ε όχι!!! 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/457286/se...-fix-with-pics





http://www.behardware.com/articles/8...s-rates-5.html

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> επισης , bestchriss , δεν καταλαβενω γιατι λες πως οι εσωτερικοι χαλανε γρηγορα? Μονο οι δισκοι που περιεχουν το λειτουργικο ισως το παθενουν , αλαλ σκεπτομενοι τις εκατομηρια ωρες λειτουργιας που δικαιουνται , ειναι πρακτικα αδυνατον , εκτος αμα τον εχεις αναμεννο 24/7/365 για 10 χρονια και βαλε . 
> Και τελος , οι εσωτερικοι σκληροι δισκοι σβηνουν οποτε δεν λειτουργουντε ....ποια η διαφορα με των εξωτερικο ? :P



η απαντηση ειναι απλη οπωσ αναφερεις με ωρες λειτουργειας οι εσωτερικοι δουλευουν συνεχεια αφου ειναι συνεχεια σε ταση 
και ιδιως αυτος που εχει το λειτουργικο αφου δουλευει στο φουλ
τον εξωτερικο τον ανοιγεις τον κλεινεις δεν θα εχει λιγοτερες ωρες λειτουργιας;
και μην ξεχνας ο δισκος παθαινει ζημια απο αποτομη διακοπη ρευματος,reset ακομη και αν ειναι καινουργιος
ο εξωτερικος δεν εχει τετοια προβληματα

για λειτουργικο εχω και εγω παλιους δισκους ακομη και μεταχειρισμενους 
αλλα για δεδομενα χρησιμα και απραιτητα παιρνω μονο δισκο που εχει 5 χρονια εγγυηση μετα απο στραπατσο που εφαγα
συγκεκριμενα πηρα δισκο οικονομικο green sata περιπου τον ειχα 1,5 χρονο εξωτερικο τον εκανα
  και εβαλα ολα τα χρειαζουμενα αρχεια λειτουργουσε 25 φορες τον μηνα για 1 ωρα περιπου καθε φορα
ξαφνικα μια μερα κριτς-κριτς ΩΧ ΚΑΦΑΛΗ ΚΑΗΚΑ 
δυο μερες δεν κοιμηθηκα μετα απο πολλα ανοιγματα και κλεισιματα πηρα οσα δεδομενα καταφερα να παρω 
απο τοτε ξανα τα δεδομενα σε δυο δισκους και μονο δισκους που εχουν 5 χρονια εγγυηση λογο επειδη εχουν καλυτερη ποιοτητα κατασκευης και οχι για επιδοσεις
ο δισκος δεν μετακινηθηκε ποτε,ουτε επεσε ποτε,παντα ηταν διπλα στο Pc 
θα πειτε ελλατωματικος ηταν εσεις θα ξαναπαιρνατε αυτη την κατηγορια δισκου φυσικα οχι
για λειτουργικο δεν με ενδιαφερει και να χαλασει τον πεταω ουτε με ενδιαφερει

φιλικα

----------


## FH16

*Components returns rates
*And the breakdown for 2 TB drives:

- 5.53% Western Digital RE4-GP (WD2002FYPS)
- 5.07% Hitachi Deskstar 7K2000 (HDS722020ALA330)
- 4.75% Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 (HDS723020BLA642)
-* 4.42% Western Digital CaviarBlack (WD2002FAEX)*
- 3.48% Seagate Barracuda LP (ST32000542AS)
- 3.40% Seagate Barracuda XT (ST32000641AS)
-* 3.05% Western Digital Caviar Green (WD20EARS)*
- 2.98% Seagate Barracuda Green (ST2000DL003)
- 2.20% Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen (HD204UI)

Link

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Κατέληξα σε εσωτερικό διότι όπως έγραψα και αρχικά δεν θα του βάλω λειτουργικό και δεν θα χρησιμοποιείτε καθημερινά, τον θέλω για αποθήκη μερικών αρχείων που μου είναι σημαντικά. Πιστεύω ότι και με έναν της σειρά Blue(http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303647) θα γίνει δουλειά και όπως είπε και ο φίλος Kpetros είναι και θέμα τύχης καμιά φορά (πατάτα από Seagate 750gb). Όσο αφορά την σειρά Black έχω αυτόν (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303008) στο λαπτοπ και είμαι πολύ ευτυχής για την αγορά που είχα κάνει.



επισης φιλε ΑΝΤΩΝΗ τον συγκεκριμενο δισκο *black sata* τον εχω εξωτερικο usb στο dvd του αυτοκινητου και εχω ταινιες μεσα 
και δεν εχει παθει τιποτα εδω και 1,5 χρονο και αντεχει και σε υψηλες θερμοκρασιες αλλα και στους κραδασμους του αυτοκινητου
επειδη η κεφαλη δεν ακουμπαει στον πλατο και ετσι δεν παθαινει ζημια αντεχει στα κουνηματα

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> *Components returns rates
> *And the breakdown for 2 TB drives:
> 
> - 5.53% Western Digital RE4-GP (WD2002FYPS)
> - 5.07% Hitachi Deskstar 7K2000 (HDS722020ALA330)
> - 4.75% Hitachi Deskstar 7K3000 (HDS723020BLA642)
> -* 4.42% Western Digital CaviarBlack (WD2002FAEX)*
> - 3.48% Seagate Barracuda LP (ST32000542AS)
> - 3.40% Seagate Barracuda XT (ST32000641AS)
> ...



τοτε μπορεις να αγορασεις τον Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen 
αφου συμφωνα με το τεστ ειναι ο καλυτερος και αν χαλασει δεν πειραζει θα πεις οτι το τεστ δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο
αρα η εταιρια εκανε λαθος πρεπει να δινει 5 χρονια εγυηση στο green και δυο χρονια στον black
διαβασε θα βγαλεις πολυ ασφαλη συμπερασματα αμφιβολου αξιοπιστιας  τεστ να εισαι σιγουρος

φιλικα

----------


## picdev

πολύ βαβούρα για το τίποτα, τόσα χρόνια απο ασχολούμε με υπολογιστές έχω δει ότι όλα πλέον είναι θέμα τύχης, ειδικά όταν η μαζική παραγωγή τέτοιων προιόντων μπορεί να είναι και 100.000 τη μέρα, πλεον δεν ασχολούμαι με μάρκες ειδικά όταν είναι στην ίδια τιμή. εχω δει τα πάντα, να χαλάνε απο τη πρώτη μέρα και άλλα να μην χαλάνε και ποτέ.
οπότε seagate wd hitachi κτλ εμένα κάνει το ίδιο, έχω hitachi δισκο που δεν εχει χαλάσει, εχω wd που χαλασε στα 3 χρονια, πηρα seagate με προβλημα στο fw και με το update δουλεύει εδώ και 4 χρονια! και προσφατα είδα pc με δίσκο 15 χρονων.

Το μονο part που έχω παραδεχτεί είναι ενα cd recorder plextor 24Χ ,που το είχα αγοράσει 200.000δραχμές το 2001!
δηλαδή σαν να λέμε σήμερα να δώσεις 250ε για να παρεις ενα cd recorder ενώ κάνουν 15ε,
ναι δουλεύει μέχρι σήμερα αλλά πλέον αγοράζω κάθε 2 χρονια dvd recorder των 15ε

----------


## moutoulos

> Κατέληξα σε εσωτερικό διότι όπως έγραψα και αρχικά δεν θα του βάλω λειτουργικό και δεν θα χρησιμοποιείτε καθημερινά ...



Πολύ γενικό αυτό που λες ...

Εννοείς οτι κάθε φορά που θα τον θες, θα τον συνδέεις στο σύστημά σου?. Ή θα είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένος?.
Σαφώς και καταλαβαίνω απο τα γραφόμενα σου, οτι θα μπαίνει εκείνη την ώρα ..., το θέμα όμως θα είναι η 
αποσύνδεση αυτού. Τι θα κλείνεις τον υπολογιστή?, θα τον βγάζεις και θα ξανα-ανοίγεις τον υπολογιστή για
να συνεχίσεις, να κάνεις αυτό που έκανες?. Αν τον βγάζεις και τον αποθηκεύεις κάπου αλλού, δεν βλέπω τον 
λόγο γιατί δεν παίρνεις έναν καλό εξωτερικό (E-SATA & USB). Μ'άλλα λόγια αν τον μεταφέρεις πάρε "εξωτερικό"
να γλυτώσεις και την ταλαιπωρία βγάλε/βάλε.

Το άλλο θέμα είναι αν ανοιγοκλείνεις τον υπολογιστή για την πλάκα, θα κάψεις τον κύριο HDD ("λειτουργικό"), 
στα START/STOP. Γιατί όπως ξέρουμε ο HDD δεν χαλάει αν είναι 2 μέρες ανοιχτός ..., χαλάει αν μέσα στις 2 ημέρες
 τον ανοιγοκλείσεις (START/STOP) ... 20 φορές.

Αυτό που λέω αποδεικνύεται απο το Μέσο Χρόνο Μεταξύ Βλαβών, το γνωστό *M*ean *T*ime *B*etween *F*ailures (MTBF)
 του κάθε δίσκου, που ο πιο άχρηστος (επώνυμος πάντα) δίσκος έχει απο > 750000 Hours. Και έχουν φτάσει τα > 
1,2 million, και παραπάνω. Δηλαδή στην ουσία παααααααααααρα πολλά χρόνια. Τα LED's που λέμε δεν καίγονται
(σχετικό) έχουν 100000 Hours ζωή. Δηλαδή περίπου 11 χρόνια αναμμένα. Εφόσον βέβαια δουλεύονται σωστά ...

Και ερχόμαστε στο σημαντικότερο:
Αν ανοιγοκλείνεται τον υπολογιστή σας 30 φορές την μέρα (ας μην μιλήσουμε για τα START/STOP) και αν κάνει 
καύσωνα, και ο δίσκος πιάνει 60 oC, και ξανακλείνει και πιάνει 28 oC, και πάλι 60 oC, τα smd's του δίσκου θα τα 
πάρετε στο χέρι (διαστολή/συστολή), καθώς επίσης το αν ο δίσκος αυτός έχει πάνω του ή οχι OS (λειτουργικό),
σε σχέση με έναν που είναι συνδεδεμένος, αλλά απλά BackUp που "δουλεύει" λιγότερο.

Αν ο υπολογιστής έχει να κάνει ανασυγκρότηση απο τον καιρό του Format, ... ο δίσκος  "κουράζεται" ..., και 
ταλαιπωρείται πολύ περισσότερο, σε σχέση με ένα σωστά στημένο/προσεγμένο  PC system.

Μ'άλλα λόγια ο δίσκος χαλάει, γιατί πάει κάτι λάθος ...

Σου προτείνω λοιπόν να πάρεις εξωτερικό δίσκο, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους, αλλά ο ένας και κύριος είναι 
οτι αν κλατάρει το σύστημά σου απο τροφοδοτικό, πολύ πιθανών να "παρασύρει στο θάνατο" και τον δίσκο σου,
εφόσον αυτός θα είναι συνδεδεμένος πάνω σε αυτό. Για να το κάνεις αυτό, (δίσκος μέσα) θα πρέπει να έχεις 
τροφοδοτικό με @ρχιδι@, και οχι @ρχιδι@ τροφοδοτικό. Και δεν εννοώ την ισχύ του ...
 
Εγώ σου παραθέτω μια φωτό να δείς τους δίσκους μου (500GB & 1000GB/1ΤΒ)*, USB & eSATA αντίστοιχα, που είναι 
μόνιμα σταθεροί, δεν κουνιούνται ΠΟΤΕ και για τίποτα, και είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένοι, στο σύστημα, και απλά είναι 
κλειστό το πολύμπριζο με τα "πακάκια" τους. Οι δίσκοι ανοίγονται 2-3 φορές το μήνα, για το αναγκαίο BackUp.



* Οι δίσκοι είναι SEAGATE (δεν ξέρω αν είναι οι πιο "αξιόπιστοι" ..., απλά είναι επώνυμοι).

----------


## FH16

> τοτε μπορεις να αγορασεις τον Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen 
> αφου συμφωνα με το τεστ ειναι ο καλυτερος και αν χαλασει δεν πειραζει θα πεις οτι το τεστ δεν ειναι αξιοπιστο
> αρα η εταιρια εκανε λαθος πρεπει να δινει 5 χρονια εγυηση στο green και δυο χρονια στον black
> διαβασε θα βγαλεις πολυ ασφαλη συμπερασματα αμφιβολου αξιοπιστιας  τεστ να εισαι σιγουρος
> 
> φιλικα



http://support.wdc.com/warranty/poli...pe=end&lang=en
Εγγύηση για αντικατάσταση προϊόντος όχι για τα δεδομένα – αρχεία που περιλαμβάνει, και τονίζω αν νιώθεις ασφαλής γιατί έχει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση κάνεις τεράστιο λάθος!!! Με κανέναν μα με κανέναν δίσκο δεν έχεις ασφάλεια αν δεν έχεις αντίγραφα ασφαλείας επίσης αυτό με την κεφαλή είναι τραγικό λάθος να το αναφέρεις σου ξαναλέω αν η κεφαλή ακουμπήσει το πλατό ενώ κινείτε θα των πάρεις στο χέρι!!!

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> http://support.wdc.com/warranty/poli...pe=end&lang=en
> Εγγύηση για αντικατάσταση προϊόντος όχι για τα δεδομένα – αρχεία που περιλαμβάνει, και τονίζω αν νιώθεις ασφαλής γιατί έχει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση κάνεις τεράστιο λάθος!!! Με κανέναν μα με κανέναν δίσκο δεν έχεις ασφάλεια αν δεν έχεις αντίγραφα ασφαλείας επίσης αυτό με την κεφαλή είναι τραγικό λάθος να το αναφέρεις σου ξαναλέω αν η κεφαλή ακουμπήσει το πλατό ενώ κινείτε θα των πάρεις στο χέρι!!!



εγω τον εχω στον αυτοκινητο τον black sata 2,5 "και αναποδα να τον βαλω δουλευει κανονικα δεν παθαινει τιποτα 
μαλλον εμεινες σε δισκους παλαιας τεχνολογιας  
εδω σε ορισμενα κουτια υπολογιστων μπαινει ορθιο αντι για πλαγια ακομη και σε εξωτερικες θηκες usb
μαλλον δεν γνωριζεις ποσο σημαντικο ειναι σε ενα δισκο *ειναι να μην ακουμπαει η κεφαλη στο πλατο* οπως ειναι ολοι οι black sata

----------

jim.ni (16-07-12)

----------


## picdev

οπως και να τον βάλεις το δίσκο κανονικά δουλεύει γιατί όλα τα μηχανολογικά είναι σταθερά, επίσης σε *κανένα δίσκο* δεν ακουμπάει η κεφαλή πάνω στο μαγνητικό δίσκο

----------


## FH16

> εγω τον εχω στον αυτοκινητο τον black sata 2,5 "και αναποδα να τον βαλω δουλευει κανονικα δεν παθαινει τιποτα 
> μαλλον εμεινες σε δισκους παλαιας τεχνολογιας  
> εδω σε ορισμενα κουτια υπολογιστων μπαινει ορθιο αντι για πλαγια ακομη και σε εξωτερικες θηκες usb
> μαλλον δεν γνωριζεις ποσο σημαντικο ειναι σε ενα δισκο *ειναι να μην ακουμπαει η κεφαλη στο πλατο* οπως ειναι ολοι οι black sata



Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι σου λέω και λυπάμαι που θα το πω αλλά μάλλον δεν διαβάζεις καν τι σου λέω, έχεις κολλήσει  στο να μην ακουμπά η κεφαλή στο πλατό, ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΕΦΑΛΗ ΔΕΝ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑΗ, η κακιά μετάφραση του e-shop σε οδήγησε σε ΛΑΘΟΣ συμπεράσματα, “The recording head never touches the disk media ensuring significantly less wear to the recording head and media as well as better drive protection in *transit.”* Διάβασε http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Head_crash , όσον αφορά την τοποθέτηση του δίσκου ΔΕΝ ΠΕΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΡΟΛΟ. Το http://www.behardware.com/articles/8...s-rates-5.html είναι επίσημες επιστροφές και ΟΧΙ τεστ, αν έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις την πρώτη σελίδα δεν θα έκανες αυτό το λάθος, τέλος δεν έχω αναφέρει καμία μάρκα και κανένα μοντέλο απλός προσπαθώ να βοηθήσω των Αντώνη να ΜΗΝ επιλέξει λάθος δίσκο για λάθος δουλειά, φυσικά η επιλογή είναι δικιά του, όμως το να γράφει κάποιος κάτι γιατί απλός ένας δίσκος είχε πρόβλημα κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα είναι λάθος, σκέψου απλός ότι μπορεί να σε εμπιστευτεί να πάρει τον δίσκο που των πρωτινές και να του μήνη στα χέρια πριν την λήξη της εγγύησης που εσύ εμπιστεύεσαι !!!  Χωρίς αντίγραφα ασφάλειας δεν έχεις τίποτα. Ψάξε και διάβαζε τις προδιαγραφές του κατασκευαστή για ότι και αν αγοράζεις. Ποτέ μην θέτεις την προσωπική σου εμπειρία σαν ντεφάκτο. Αυτά πιστεύω εγώ όσων αφορά την αγορά προϊόντων και ιδίως όταν μου ζητάν συμβουλή, όσων αφορά το σχολειό σου ότι έμεινα πίσω στην τεχνολογία να σου πω ότι δουλεύω εδώ και 20 χρόνια ως τεχνικός Η/Υ έχω εγκαταστήσει  πολλούς δίσκους και ξέρω τη γίνετε με την τεχνολογία.
Φιλικά Ηλίας

----------


## jim.ni

ρε παιδιά δεν θέλει πολύ μυαλό

green βάζουμε για εξωτερικούς, για εσωτερικούς backup, για HTPC, ρίχνει τις στροφές του κινητήρα, είναι κρύος, δεν ακούγετε, κάνει οικονομία ρεύματος, μπορεί να "κοιμάται" συνέχεια αν είναι δεύτερος κτλ
επίσης οι επιδόσεις που "χάνει" είναι λίγες σε σχέση με αυτά που προσφέρει σύμφωνα με τα test

blue βάζουμε για normal value for money και χρήση (απλο pc, office)

και BLACK βάζουμε για επιδόσεις, (για raid ?), για ηχογραφήσεις, επεξεργασία video, για extreme gamers, 
για αυτούς που τους περισσεύουν λεφτα κλπ
και  για το λειτουργικό  

βέβαια έχουμε για τις τελευταίες 2 κατηγορίες και velocy raptor αλλα και SSD....

----------


## FH16

> ρε παιδιά δεν θέλει πολύ μυαλό
> 
> green βάζουμε για εξωτερικούς, για εσωτερικούς backup, για HTPC, ρίχνει τις στροφές του κινητήρα, είναι κρύος, δεν ακούγετε κτλ
> 
> blue βάζουμε για normal value for money
> 
> και BLACK βάζουμε για επιδόσεις, για raid, για ηχογραφήσεις, επεξεργασία video, για extreme gamers κλπ
> και  για το λειτουργικό  
> 
> βέβαια έχουμε για το τελευταίο και velocy raptor αλλα και SSD....



Έχεις δίκιο σχεδόν σε όλα εκτός των black για raid
"Recommended use:
WD Black hard drives are tested and recommended for 
use in PCs, high-performance workstations and notebook computers.* 
Desktop drives are not recommended for use in RAID 
environments, please consider using WD Red hard drives for home and small office 
1-5 bay NAS systems and WD Enterprise hard drives for rackmount and >5 bay 
NAS systems"
Πηγή

----------

jim.ni (16-07-12)

----------


## toni31

> Εννοείς οτι κάθε φορά που θα τον θες, θα τον συνδέεις στο σύστημά σου?. Ή θα είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένος?.



  Σύνδεση μια φορά για την μεταφορά τον αρχείων μετά εκτός και μια φορά τον μήνα ή και παραπάνω για ενημέρωση αρχείων.
Ο Η/Υ είναι συνδεδεμένος  με την τηλεόραση και τον ανοίγω μια φόρα την εβδομάδα και αν για καμιά ταινία μόνο δεν τον δουλεύω καθόλου.






> Αν ο υπολογιστής έχει να κάνει ανασυγκρότηση απο τον καιρό του Format, ... ο δίσκος  "κουράζεται" ..., και 
> ταλαιπωρείται πολύ περισσότερο, σε σχέση με ένα σωστά στημένο/προσεγμένο  PC system.



Αν τον κάνω ανασυγκρότηση, με το PerfectDisk  το οποίο και χρησιμοποιώ, μια φορά στο δίμηνο κάνω κάτι ή μόνο αέρα?





> Σου προτείνω λοιπόν να πάρεις εξωτερικό δίσκο, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους, αλλά ο ένας και κύριος είναι 
> οτι αν κλατάρει το σύστημά σου απο τροφοδοτικό, πολύ πιθανών να "παρασύρει στο θάνατο" και τον δίσκο σου,
> εφόσον αυτός θα είναι συνδεδεμένος πάνω σε αυτό. Για να το κάνεις αυτό, (δίσκος μέσα) θα πρέπει να έχεις 
> τροφοδοτικό με @ρχιδι@, και οχι @ρχιδι@ τροφοδοτικό. Και δεν εννοώ την ισχύ του ...



Δεν θα είναι συνδεδεμένος οπότε…αν χτυπήσει πιστεύω θέμα τύχης.

  Τα παραπάνω δεν τα γράφω για να αντικρούσω την άποψη σου απλός είναι τα γεγονότα που έχω σκεφτεί να πραγματοποιήσω, ακούγοντας ακόμα κάποιες απόψεις για το θέμα έμπειρων ατόμων.

Ηλία τι προτείνεις να πάρω εσύ?

----------


## FH16

Από την στιγμή που τον θέλεις για να παίρνεις αντίγραφο κάποιον άλλον δίσκο τότε κατά την άποψη μου πάντα πρέπει να στραφείς σε εξωτερικό, ο λόγος είναι αυτός που ανέφερε ο moutoulos
 “_Σου προτείνω λοιπόν να πάρεις εξωτερικό δίσκο, για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους, αλλά ο ένας και κύριος είναι οτι αν κλατάρει το σύστημά σου απο τροφοδοτικό, πολύ πιθανών να "παρασύρει στο θάνατο" και τον δίσκο σου, εφόσον αυτός θα είναι συνδεδεμένος πάνω σε αυτό. Για να το κάνεις αυτό, (δίσκος μέσα) θα πρέπει να έχεις τροφοδοτικό με @ρχιδι@, και οχι @ρχιδι@ τροφοδοτικό. Και δεν εννοώ την ισχύ του ...”_
Τροφοδοτικό πχ που λέει 400 – 500watt και έχει λιανική με ΦΠΑ 30euro δεν είναι εμπιστοσύνης για την δουλειά σου. Όσο για μάρκα και μοντέλο προσωπικά έχω 2χ WD και 1χ Seagate στις 3.5” και έναν πάλι WD passport 120GB 2.5”, είχα και 2ο Seagate αλλά μου έκαψε τον controller του. Για τους Seagate να πω πως στην εταιρεία που εργάζομαι έχει φάει κόκκινη κάρτα γιατί για ένα διάστημα είχε ρήξη πολύ την ποιότητα τους, δεν ξέρω σήμερα πως τα πάνε.

----------


## toni31

Εκτός από αυτόν και αν εξαιρέσουμε  αυτόν και αυτόν έχεις καμιά οικονομική πρόταση μέχρι τα 90€ σε εξωτερικό? Σε WD πάντα….

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Εκτός από αυτόν και αν εξαιρέσουμε αυτόν και αυτόν έχεις καμιά οικονομική πρόταση μέχρι τα 90 σε εξωτερικό? Σε WD πάντα….



αν θελεις να εχεις ησυχο το κεφαλι σου *black sata
*τωρα για αξιοπιστια δισκων σε ολους τους δισκους εχει μειωση της εγγυηση wd η εταιρια *κατα 1 χρονο γιατι αραγε;

*και τελος ολοι οι δισκοι μπορουν να δουλεψουν ειτε εσωτερικοι ειτε εξωτερικοι
http://www.insomnia.gr/topic/430213-...3%CE%BA%CF%89/

φιλικα

----------


## picdev

η εγγύηση έπεσε σε όλους τους σκληρούς λόγω πλημμυρών στη ταιβάν.... καταστράφηκαν εργοστάσια, δεν έπεσε επειδή οι δίσκοι δεν ειναι καλοί

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> η εγγύηση έπεσε σε όλους τους σκληρούς λόγω πλημμυρών στη ταιβάν.... καταστράφηκαν εργοστάσια, δεν έπεσε επειδή οι δίσκοι δεν ειναι καλοί



δηλαδη πηραν νερο οι δισκοι και χαλαν πιο ευκολα;
οι black sata μαλλον τους ειχαν ψηλοτερα και δεν βραχηκαν γι αυτο εχουν 5 χρονια εγγυηση

φιλικα

----------


## toni31

> η εγγύηση έπεσε σε όλους τους σκληρούς λόγω πλημμυρών στη ταιβάν.... καταστράφηκαν εργοστάσια, δεν έπεσε επειδή οι δίσκοι δεν ειναι καλοί



Δεν ξέρω για την εγγύηση αλλά η τιμή σίγουρα φούσκωσε. Το κακό είναι ότι όταν έγινε όλη η ιστορία στη Ταιβάν, με την μέθοδο του τσουνάμι  αυξήθηκαν η τιμές των στόκ στην Ελλάδα και βέβαια αδικαιολόγητα, διότι δεν υπήρχαν εισαγωγές αλλά μόνο στόκ. Ενώ με φίλο που μιλούσα στην Σουηδία οι τιμές ήταν Ταιβάν, όπως επίσης και σε ολοκληρωμένες προτάσεις Η/Υ desktop, laptop.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Δεν ξέρω για την εγγύηση αλλά η τιμή σίγουρα φούσκωσε. Το κακό είναι ότι όταν έγινε όλη η ιστορία στη Ταιβάν, με την μέθοδο του τσουνάμι αυξήθηκαν η τιμές των στόκ στην Ελλάδα και βέβαια αδικαιολόγητα, διότι δεν υπήρχαν εισαγωγές αλλά μόνο στόκ. Ενώ με φίλο που μιλούσα στην Σουηδία οι τιμές ήταν Ταιβάν, όπως επίσης και σε ολοκληρωμένες προτάσεις Η/Υ desktop, laptop.



φυσικα διπλασιαστηκαν οι τιμες λογο ελλειψης και μεγαλης ζητησης ηταν και μια καλη ευκαιρια να τα οικονομησουν 
αλλα οχι λογο πλημηρων μειωσαν την εγγυηση αυτο ειναι μια ευκολη δικαιολογια αλλα οχι σε ολους 
αλλα σε δισκους που φοβουνται για την αξιοπιστιας τους μαλλον ειχαν πολλες επιστροφες
ενω στους black sata δεν μειωσαν καθολου την εγγυηση
οταν εμπιστευσαι ενα προιον σαν εταιρια δινεις μεγαλυτερη εγγυηση και οχι να την μειωσεις 
αρα κατι βρομαει

φιλικα

----------


## moutoulos

Οι απαντήσεις μου, συμπεριλαμβάνονται μέσα στο quote σου ...





> Σύνδεση μια φορά για την μεταφορά τον αρχείων μετά εκτός και μια φορά τον μήνα ή και παραπάνω για ενημέρωση αρχείων.
> Ο Η/Υ είναι συνδεδεμένος  με την τηλεόραση και τον ανοίγω μια φόρα την εβδομάδα και αν για καμιά ταινία μόνο δεν τον δουλεύω καθόλου.
> 
> 
> Αν τον κάνω ανασυγκρότηση, με το PerfectDisk  το οποίο και χρησιμοποιώ, μια φορά στο δίμηνο κάνω κάτι ή μόνο αέρα?
> Ανασυγκρότηση Δίσκων κάνεις εφόσον άλλαξε κάτι στην χωρητικότητα αυτού (Βάλε βγάλε αρχεία), ή γενικά αν πρόκειται
> για δίσκο που μέσα του έχει φορτωμένο "λειτουργικό". Δίσκος BackUP, αν δεν υπάρξει προσθαφαίρεση αρχείων δεν είναι 
> απαραίτητη η συχνή "ανασυγκρότηση". 
> 
> ...







> Τροφοδοτικό πχ που λέει 400 – 500watt και έχει λιανική με ΦΠΑ 30euro δεν είναι εμπιστοσύνης για την δουλειά σου.



Πολύ σωστό αυτό που λέει ο Ηλίας ...

----------


## picdev

> δηλαδη πηραν νερο οι δισκοι και χαλαν πιο ευκολα;
> οι black sata μαλλον τους ειχαν ψηλοτερα και δεν βραχηκαν γι αυτο εχουν 5 χρονια εγγυηση
> 
> φιλικα



γιατί δεν κάνεις ενα search να δεις τι οικονομική ζημιά έπαθαν οι εταιρείες κατασκευής? καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει να καταστραφεί ολόκληρο εργοστάσιο? αξίας εκατομυρίων?
απο εκεί και πέρα ανέβηκαν οι τιμές γιατί μειώθηκε η παραγωγή και μειώθηκε η εγγύηση λόγω της οικονομικής καταστροφής που έπαθαν οι εταιρείες, η εγγύηση έχει κόστος στο κατασκευαστή

----------


## toni31

Οι καιροί  Γρηγόρη είναι πονηροί και οικονομικά άθλιοι … οπότε με 0,15€/GB εσωτερικό και 0,17-0,18€/GB εξωτερικό (σε οικονομικά επίπεδα) πιστεύω ότι όλοι αναζητούμε το καλύτερο-αξιόπιστο.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> γιατί δεν κάνεις ενα search να δεις τι οικονομική ζημιά έπαθαν οι εταιρείες κατασκευής? καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει να καταστραφεί ολόκληρο εργοστάσιο? αξίας εκατομυρίων?
> απο εκεί και πέρα ανέβηκαν οι τιμές γιατί μειώθηκε η παραγωγή και μειώθηκε η εγγύηση λόγω της οικονομικής καταστροφής που έπαθαν οι εταιρείες, η εγγύηση έχει κόστος στο κατασκευαστή



*δεν μου εξηγεις γιατι επιλεκτικα μειωθηκαν οι εγγυησεις στους δισκους και οχι σε ολους γιατί;
*

----------


## FH16

> Εκτός από αυτόν και αν εξαιρέσουμε  αυτόν και αυτόν έχεις καμιά οικονομική πρόταση μέχρι τα 90€ σε εξωτερικό? Σε WD πάντα….



Μην παιδεύεσαι με εσωτερικούς να τους μετατρέψεις σε εξωτερικό, τα περισσότερα κουτιά που (αν όχι όλα) είναι με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία αν πας σε λύση των 3.5” οπότε γυρνάμε πάλι στο πρόβλημα της τροφοδοσίας, νομίζω πως ο passport είναι καλή λύση.
Πάντως το ξαναλέω αν έχεις να πάρεις αντίγραφο φωτογραφίες η έγγραφα σημαντικά και τα λοιπά, να τα κάνεις και ένα αντίγραφο σε ένα CD  - DVD πχ. Κανένας μα κανένας δίσκος  δεν σου προσφέρει την απόλυτη ασφάλεια.

----------


## FH16

> *δεν μου εξηγεις γιατι επιλεκτικα μειωθηκαν οι εγγυησεις στους δισκους και οχι σε ολους γιατί;
> *



Γιατί εκεί είναι  ο μεγαλύτερος όγκος πωλήσεων και ο black μαζί με τον red έμειναν να είναι οι ναυαρχίδες και δεν μπορείς να λες ότι έχεις κάτι top και να είναι παρόμοιο με τα υπόλοιπα αλλά με ανεβασμένη τιμή, είναι θέμα marketing απλά.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Γιατί εκεί είναι ο μεγαλύτερος όγκος πωλήσεων και ο black μαζί με τον red έμειναν να είναι οι ναυαρχίδες και δεν μπορείς να λες ότι έχεις κάτι top και να είναι παρόμοιο με τα υπόλοιπα αλλά με ανεβασμένη τιμή, είναι θέμα marketing απλά.



μπορει να επεισες τους αλλους,αλλα οχι εμενα δεν ειναι απαντηση αυτη
απλα γιατι πολλοι δισκοι κατασκευαζονται απο ανακυκλωμενα υλικα και φθηνη ποιοτητα υλικων κατασκευης για μειωση του κοστους
γι αυτο εχασαν την αξιοπιστια τους οι φθηνοι δισκοι και μειωθηκε η εγγυηση τους
και ειναι λογικο οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις
φιλικα

----------


## FH16

Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν, λέω την γνώμη μου και μόνο, αν νομίζεις ότι οι απαντήσεις μου δεν είναι σωστές απόδειξε μου ότι ο δίσκος που χρησιμοποιείς δεν είναι από υλικά από ανακύκλωση, (λινκ που να το αποδεικνύουν) όπως για τα λινκ που έδωσα για το ότι οι κεφαλές δεν ακουμπάν στα πλατό, τις επιστροφές που έχουν οι εταιρείες και τα λοιπά. Αν είναι να λέμε πράγματα από το μυαλό μας και να υποστηρίζουμε κάτι μέχρι "θανάτου" χωρίς να το τεκμηριώνουμε πρώτα τότε σε ένα φόρουμ που μπορεί να το διαβάσει οποιοσδήποτε γινόμαστε το λιγότερο επικίνδυνη!!!
Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως είναι δυνατών να υπερασπίζεσαι τόσο μανιωδώς ένα μοντέλο! Κανείς δεν είπε ότι δεν είναι καλός δίσκος, κανείς δεν κατάκρινε την WD, απλός παραθέσαμε γνώμες και της ακυρώνεις μόνο με βάσει την εγγύηση, δηλαδή σε άλλα είδη που έχουν 1 χρόνο εγγύηση να μην τα κοιτάμε καν? Να αγοράζουμε όλοι WD BLACK γιατί έχει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση? Και τέλος έχεις αυτό το "κώλυμα" και με τα άλλα υλικά για υπολογιστές? Δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείς μόνο NVidia η μόνο ATI, Intel ή μόνο AMD?

----------


## Papas00zas

> πολυ σωστα εχουν τον* ιδιο δεικτη αξιοπτιστιας* οι black sata 5 χρονια εγγυηση ενω οι αλλοι δυο χρονια
> *επισης δεν μας ενδιαφερει οτι η κεφαλή δεν ακουμπάει ποτέ τον δίσκο εγγραφής, εξασφαλίζοντας μικρότερη φθορά στην κεφαλή του δίσκου με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, παρέχοντας επίσης ασφάλεια και κατά την μεταφορά του*



Ναι, έτσι ακριβώς είναι-οι κεφαλές δεν εφάπτονται ποτέ πάνω στο δίσκο, ειδάλλως πιθανόν να ήθελαν αντικατάσταση μετά από μερικά χρόνια. Πιο συγκεκριμένα, απέχουν από το δίσκο 0,0001 χιλιοστά, απόσταση που δημιουργείται από ένα λεπτό στρώμα αέρα από την περιστροφή των platters. Η περίπτωση να χαλάσουν οικεφαλές είναι να έρθον σε επαφή μαζί με το δίσκο όταν δεν είναι αρκετά ισχυρή η περιστροφή του. 




> Κατέληξα σε εσωτερικό διότι όπως έγραψα και αρχικά δεν θα του βάλω λειτουργικό και δεν θα χρησιμοποιείτε καθημερινά, τον θέλω για αποθήκη μερικών αρχείων που μου είναι σημαντικά. Πιστεύω ότι και με έναν της σειρά Blue(http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303647) θα γίνει δουλειά και όπως είπε και ο φίλος Kpetros είναι και θέμα τύχης καμιά φορά (*πατάτα από Seagate 750gb*).  Όσο αφορά την σειρά Black έχω αυτόν (http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.303008) στο λαπτοπ και είμαι πολύ ευτυχής για την αγορά που είχα κάνει.



Οι Seagate δυστυχώς είναι αναξιόπιστοι-έχω 2 και ο ένας τα έφτυσε στα καλά καθούμενα και ο άλλος δεν αναγνωρίζεται ως master από το σύστημα. 





> πολύ βαβούρα για το τίποτα, τόσα χρόνια απο ασχολούμε με υπολογιστές έχω δει ότι όλα πλέον είναι θέμα τύχης, ειδικά όταν η μαζική παραγωγή τέτοιων προιόντων μπορεί να είναι και 100.000 τη μέρα, πλεον δεν ασχολούμαι με μάρκες ειδικά όταν είναι στην ίδια τιμή. εχω δει τα πάντα, να χαλάνε απο τη πρώτη μέρα και άλλα να μην χαλάνε και ποτέ.
> οπότε seagate wd hitachi κτλ εμένα κάνει το ίδιο, έχω hitachi δισκο που δεν εχει χαλάσει, εχω wd που χαλασε στα 3 χρονια, πηρα seagate με προβλημα στο fw και με το update δουλεύει εδώ και 4 χρονια! και προσφατα είδα pc με δίσκο 15 χρονων.
> Το μονο part που έχω παραδεχτεί είναι ενα cd recorder plextor 24Χ ,που το είχα αγοράσει 200.000δραχμές το 2001!
> δηλαδή σαν να λέμε σήμερα να δώσεις 250ε για να παρεις ενα cd recorder ενώ κάνουν 15ε,
> ναι δουλεύει μέχρι σήμερα αλλά πλέον αγοράζω κάθε 2 χρονια dvd recorder των 15ε



Έλα να δεις τα δικά μου.... :Biggrin:  Πάντως σε ότι αφορά το plextor έχεις δικιο-τα καλύτερα recorder που έγιναν






> Πολύ γενικό αυτό που λες ...
> 
> Εννοείς οτι κάθε φορά που θα τον θες, θα τον συνδέεις στο σύστημά σου?. Ή θα είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένος?.
> Σαφώς και καταλαβαίνω απο τα γραφόμενα σου, οτι θα μπαίνει εκείνη την ώρα ..., το θέμα όμως θα είναι η 
> αποσύνδεση αυτού. Τι θα κλείνεις τον υπολογιστή?, θα τον βγάζεις και θα ξανα-ανοίγεις τον υπολογιστή για
> να συνεχίσεις, να κάνεις αυτό που έκανες?. Αν τον βγάζεις και τον αποθηκεύεις κάπου αλλού, δεν βλέπω τον 
> λόγο γιατί δεν παίρνεις έναν καλό εξωτερικό (E-SATA & USB). Μ'άλλα λόγια αν τον μεταφέρεις πάρε "εξωτερικό"
> να γλυτώσεις και την ταλαιπωρία βγάλε/βάλε.
> 
> ...



Αλλαξε τος και βάλε WD. 





> ρε παιδιά δεν θέλει πολύ μυαλό
> 
> green βάζουμε για εξωτερικούς, για εσωτερικούς backup, για HTPC, ρίχνει τις στροφές του κινητήρα, είναι κρύος, δεν ακούγετε, κάνει οικονομία ρεύματος, μπορεί να "κοιμάται" συνέχεια αν είναι δεύτερος κτλ
> επίσης οι επιδόσεις που "χάνει" είναι λίγες σε σχέση με αυτά που προσφέρει σύμφωνα με τα test
> 
> blue βάζουμε για normal value for money και χρήση (απλο pc, office)
> 
> και BLACK βάζουμε για επιδόσεις, (για raid ?), για ηχογραφήσεις, επεξεργασία video, για extreme gamers, 
> για αυτούς που τους περισσεύουν λεφτα κλπ
> ...



Δηλαδή εγώ που το pc το έχω λιώσει στο κατέβασμα (1), το έχω ένα δίσκο εσωτερικό (2), έχω μεγάλα αρχεία(3), κάνω επεξεργσία ήχου-εικόνας(4),και το δουλεύω σχεδόν  κάθε μέρα(5) και 'εχω δίσκο blue δεν είναι καλά; 





> Σύνδεση μια φορά για την μεταφορά τον αρχείων μετά εκτός και μια φορά τον μήνα ή και παραπάνω για ενημέρωση αρχείων.
>   Ο Η/Υ είναι συνδεδεμένος  με την τηλεόραση και τον ανοίγω μια φόρα την εβδομάδα και αν για καμιά ταινία μόνο δεν τον δουλεύω καθόλου.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Αν τον κάνω ανασυγκρότηση, με το PerfectDisk  το οποίο και χρησιμοποιώ, μια φορά στο δίμηνο κάνω κάτι ή μόνο αέρα?
> 
> 
> ...



Πάρε τον WD Elements-αρκετά  καλός δίσκος, τον έχω 1 χρόνο και κάτι ψιλά μαζί με seagate expansion. 







> η εγγύηση έπεσε σε όλους τους σκληρούς λόγω πλημμυρών στη ταιβάν.... καταστράφηκαν εργοστάσια, δεν έπεσε επειδή οι δίσκοι δεν ειναι καλοί



Στην Ταϊλάνδη είναι τα εργοστασια-τα περισσότερα και γίνεται το εξής:υπάρχουν κάποιαμέταλλα αποκλειστικά σε κινέζικο έδαφος, τα οποία είναι απαραίτητα για τους βραχιονες των κεφαλών.Από την άλλη μερια, θέλουν να προωθήσουν τους ssd και γι'αυτό τσίμπησαν τις τιμές.





> μπορει να επεισες τους αλλους,αλλα οχι εμενα δεν ειναι απαντηση αυτη
> απλα γιατι πολλοι δισκοι κατασκευαζονται απο ανακυκλωμενα υλικα και φθηνη ποιοτητα υλικων κατασκευης για μειωση του κοστους
> γι αυτο εχασαν την αξιοπιστια τους οι φθηνοι δισκοι και μειωθηκε η εγγυηση τους
> και ειναι λογικο οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις
> φιλικα



Πού το είδες αυτό;

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν, λέω την γνώμη μου και μόνο, αν νομίζεις ότι οι απαντήσεις μου δεν είναι σωστές απόδειξε μου ότι ο δίσκος που χρησιμοποιείς δεν είναι από υλικά από ανακύκλωση, (λινκ που να το αποδεικνύουν) όπως για τα λινκ που έδωσα για το ότι οι κεφαλές δεν ακουμπάν στα πλατό, τις επιστροφές που έχουν οι εταιρείες και τα λοιπά. Αν είναι να λέμε πράγματα από το μυαλό μας και να υποστηρίζουμε κάτι μέχρι "θανάτου" χωρίς να το τεκμηριώνουμε πρώτα τότε σε ένα φόρουμ που μπορεί να το διαβάσει οποιοσδήποτε γινόμαστε το λιγότερο επικίνδυνη!!!
> Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως είναι δυνατών να υπερασπίζεσαι τόσο μανιωδώς ένα μοντέλο! Κανείς δεν είπε ότι δεν είναι καλός δίσκος, κανείς δεν κατάκρινε την WD, απλός παραθέσαμε γνώμες και της ακυρώνεις μόνο με βάσει την εγγύηση, δηλαδή σε άλλα είδη που έχουν 1 χρόνο εγγύηση να μην τα κοιτάμε καν? Να αγοράζουμε όλοι WD BLACK γιατί έχει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση? Και τέλος έχεις αυτό το "κώλυμα" και με τα άλλα υλικά για υπολογιστές? Δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείς μόνο NVidia η μόνο ATI, Intel ή μόνο AMD?




με λιγια λογια *η αποψη μου* ειναι oi *green sata* ειναι της πλακας λογο προσωπικης εμπειριας
 ο καθενας αγοραζει οτι θελει μπορει να παρει και μεταχειρισμενο με ενα 50Ε αρκει να μην χτυπαει το καφαλι του μετα *(αναφερωμαι μονο για σημαντικα δεδομενα*)
υπαρχει και η λυση ανακτησης δεδομενων σε εταιριες και πληρωνεις καλα λεφτα γιατι δεν ρωτας καποιους που την πατισαν να σου πουν την αποψη τους
 γιατι δεν εδωσε 20-30E να αγορασει ενα πιο αξιοπιστο δισκο *(αναφερωμαι μονο για σημαντικα δεδομενα*) και οχι για λειτουργικο
για μενα οταν ενα προιον μου δινει *5 χρονια* για μενα δεν αμελητεο σημαινει οτι εχει *καλυτερη ποιοτητα κατασκευης και αξιοπιστια
*αν ειχε αλλο δισκος οπιαδηποτε εταιριας τοτε μπορει να αγοραζα εκεινον (παλια ειχε seagate καποιους δισκους)
*εμενα ως βαση για αγορα δισκου ειναι τα 3 χρονια εγγυηση
στα 2 χρονια το σκεφτομαι μονο για λειτουργικο
για ενα 1 χρονο ουτε καν τους κοιταζω για μενα απλα υπαρχει μου ειναι παντελως αδιαφορος
φιλικα
*

----------


## FH16

Ειλικρινά κουράστηκα από τις ανακυκλωμένες απαντήσεις σου χωρίς να παραθέτεις στοιχεία, σου έδωσα λινκ όπου o black έχει περισσότερες επιστροφές από τον green σε 1TB και 2TB και εσύ λες τρανταχτά εμπιστευτείτε τον δίσκο για σημαντικά (όπως τα λες εσύ) αρχεία γιατί έχει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση!!!
Συγχαρητήρια για τις συμβουλές σου, ελπίζω αν ακολουθήσει την συμβουλή σου και χάση τα "σημαντικά" αρχεία τότε τι θα λες.
Τελευταίο μήνυμα ως προς τις συμβουλές σου, δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε κανένα σχόλιο σου επίτου θέματος.

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Ειλικρινά κουράστηκα από τις ανακυκλωμένες απαντήσεις σου χωρίς να παραθέτεις στοιχεία, σου έδωσα λινκ όπου o black έχει περισσότερες επιστροφές από τον green σε 1TB και 2TB και εσύ λες τρανταχτά εμπιστευτείτε τον δίσκο για σημαντικά (όπως τα λες εσύ) αρχεία γιατί έχει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση!!!
> Συγχαρητήρια για τις συμβουλές σου, ελπίζω αν ακολουθήσει την συμβουλή σου και χάση τα "σημαντικά" αρχεία τότε τι θα λες.
> Τελευταίο μήνυμα ως προς τις συμβουλές σου, δεν πρόκειται να απαντήσω σε κανένα σχόλιο σου επίτου θέματος.



*εμενα μου αρκει,εσενα οχι δεκτον* 
*αλλα δεν ειναι και αποψη ολων των αγοραστων αναγκαστικα
*τοτε αγοραζεις τον Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen (HD204UI0) η Seagate Barracuda Green (ST2000DL003) 
και εχεις max αξιοπιστια ετσι λεει το ΤΕΣΤ
μια και εχουν καει απο την Seagate καπιοι να σου πουν την γνωμη τους 
 για να δεις την αξιοπιστια του test

επισης μπορεις να ρωτησεις αυτους που αγορασαν τον δισκο (black sata)
να σου πουν τις αποψεις του οπως ειναι ο ΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ και αλλοι που τον αγορασαν 
εγω αγορασα δυο των 3,5" και ενα 2,5" και ειναι ταχυτατοι και δεν κολλησαν ποτε (μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα μεταφορας δεδομενων απο οποιοδηποτε αλλο δισκο που δοκιμασα)
ολοι ειναι εξωτερικοι σε usb
και ο 2,5" δουλευει υπο αντιξιοες συνθηκες εδω και 1,5 χρονο ΥΨΗΛΗ θερμοκρασια αυτοκινητου και ταρακουννηματα και δεν επαθε τιποτα 
*δοκιμασε πρωτα και μετα να βγαζεις συμπερασματα
*αλλα και καταστηματα στην Ελλαδα που πωλουν τους δισκους να σου πουν την αποψη τους
φιλικα

----------


## FH16

[Off Topic] http://www.behardware.com/articles/8...s-rates-6.html δεν είναι test αλλά στατιστικές από εταιρεία πωλήσεων. (Published on June 25, 2012)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> [Off Topic] http://www.behardware.com/articles/8...s-rates-6.html δεν είναι test αλλά στατιστικές από εταιρεία πωλήσεων. (Published on June 25, 2012)




καλα τον χαβας σου 
εσυ αλλο τεστ δεν εχεις 
τα τεστ ειναι ο ιδιος καταναλωτης αυτο μετραει
*δεν μου απαντησες ομως γιατι δεν αγοραζουν 
**Samsung SpinPoint F4 EcoGreen (HD204UI0) η Seagate Barracuda Green (ST2000DL003
ρωτα σου ειπα αυτους που πηραν Seagate
*αφου ειναι πιο αξιοπιστοι

λοιπον για να τελειωνουμε εχω αγορασει wd,maxtor,seagate,samsung,hitachi,wd raptor,osz
εχω υπολογιστη απο 1985 spectrum,8088(αν το ξερεις), cyrix 686,
ολοι την σειρα pentium 1,2,3,4
και εχω 5 υπολογιστες με ΑΜD
εχω δουλεψει ενα σωρο δισκους εχω καπoια εμπειρια
το να διαβαζεις ενα τεστ και να βγαζει συμπερασματα ειναι *μεγα λαθος
αξιοπιστη λυση οι πωλητες αλλα και οι αγοραστες

*οσο για τον green sata αφου σου  αγορασε τον γιατι δεν περιεχει μολυβδο και κανει καλο στο περιβαλλον και μειωμένη κατανάλωση ενέργειας 
αλλα υπολειπεται σε τεχνολογια εναντι black sata αλλα ουτε αυτο μας ενδιαφερει αλλα ουτε τα 64MB μνημης
επισης ειναι μια αλλη σειρα που ειναι εξισου αξιοπιστη που μαλλον δεν την ξερεις ειναι *RE4
δεν την εχει στα αξιοπιστα τεστ γιατι μαλλον ειναι για πεταμα 
http://www.plaisio.gr/Computers/Hard...Sata-3Gb-s.htm
που και αυτος εχει 5 χρονια εγγυηση μαλλον δεν βραχηκε και η σειρα αυτη απο τις πλημμύρες*

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν, λέω την γνώμη μου και μόνο, αν νομίζεις ότι οι απαντήσεις μου δεν είναι σωστές απόδειξε μου ότι ο δίσκος που χρησιμοποιείς δεν είναι από υλικά από ανακύκλωση, (λινκ που να το αποδεικνύουν) όπως για τα λινκ που έδωσα για το ότι οι κεφαλές δεν ακουμπάν στα πλατό, τις επιστροφές που έχουν οι εταιρείες και τα λοιπά. Αν είναι να λέμε πράγματα από το μυαλό μας και να υποστηρίζουμε κάτι μέχρι "θανάτου" χωρίς να το τεκμηριώνουμε πρώτα τότε σε ένα φόρουμ που μπορεί να το διαβάσει οποιοσδήποτε γινόμαστε το λιγότερο επικίνδυνη!!!
> Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως είναι δυνατών να υπερασπίζεσαι τόσο μανιωδώς ένα μοντέλο! Κανείς δεν είπε ότι δεν είναι καλός δίσκος, κανείς δεν κατάκρινε την WD, απλός παραθέσαμε γνώμες και της ακυρώνεις μόνο με βάσει την εγγύηση, δηλαδή σε άλλα είδη που έχουν 1 χρόνο εγγύηση να μην τα κοιτάμε καν? Να αγοράζουμε όλοι WD BLACK γιατί έχει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση? Και τέλος έχεις αυτό το "κώλυμα" και με τα άλλα υλικά για υπολογιστές? Δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείς μόνο NVidia η μόνο ATI, Intel ή μόνο AMD?



δεν ανεφερα πουθενα οτι η καφαλη ακουμπαει στον δισκο αν γινει αυτο παει ο δισκος αλλα οι black sata δεν προκειται ποτε να ακουμπισει η κεφαλη στο πλατο
λογο υψηλης προστασιας και ελενχου της κεφαλης(εκτος αν τον χτυπησεις)
δευτερον δεν ειμαι στο εργοστασιο για να ξερω πιο δισκοι φτιαχνονται απο ανακυκλωμενα υλικα μπορεις να δεις στο internet υπαρχουν αρκετοι
παντως οι green sata παρουσιασαν προβληματα με το bios της μητρικης σε καποιες επανεκινησεις δεν τον αναγνωρισε η μητρικη
και τελος το σοβαροτερο προβλημα που εχουν που δεν το γνωριζεις ειναι

είναι ότι παρκάρουν τις κεφαλές τους πολύ συχνά, κάθε 8 δευτερόλεπτα. Επειδή τα NAS βασισμένα σε Linux έχουν συνεχή πρόσβαση στους δίσκους, οι δίσκοι ταλαιπωρούνται με το συνεχές παρκάρισμα/ξεπαρκάρισμα των κεφαλών, με συνέπεια να αυξάνεται η τιμή LCC (Load Cycle Count) και να μειώνεται παράλληλα η προσδοκώμενη διάρκεια ζωής των δίσκων.
Η λύση είναι η απενεργοποίηση του παρκαρίσματος των κεφαλών, που η WD το ονομάζει wdidle. Η απενεργοποίηση επιτυγχάνεται σε περιβάλλον dos με τη χρήση του wdidle3.
*αυτο επαθα και εγω 

φιλικα

*

----------


## jim.ni

> Δηλαδή εγώ που το pc το έχω λιώσει στο κατέβασμα (1), το έχω ένα δίσκο  εσωτερικό (2), έχω μεγάλα αρχεία(3), κάνω επεξεργσία ήχου-εικόνας(4),και  το δουλεύω σχεδόν  κάθε μέρα(5) και 'εχω δίσκο blue δεν είναι καλά;



καλά είναι και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω, είπαμε value for money.....δεν είμαστε ολοι για να αγοράζουμε το "σωστό" σύμφωνα με τα manual αλλα οτι βαστάει η τσέπη μας

 απο εκεί και πέρα βλέποντας τις παραθέσεις σου θέλω να σου πω οτι προτιμώ στα forum να βλέπω ανθρώπους που δίνουν λύσεις σε προβλήματα και οχι το στιλ "εχω ενα πρόβλημα για κάθε σου λύση" σαν τον γκρινιάρη στα στρουμφ

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> καλά είναι και εγώ το ίδιο κάνω, είπαμε value for money.....δεν είμαστε ολοι για να αγοράζουμε το "σωστό" σύμφωνα με τα manual αλλα οτι βαστάει η τσέπη μας
> 
> απο εκεί και πέρα βλέποντας τις παραθέσεις σου θέλω να σου πω οτι προτιμώ στα forum να βλέπω ανθρώπους που δίνουν λύσεις σε προβλήματα και οχι το στιλ "εχω ενα πρόβλημα για κάθε σου λύση" σαν τον γκρινιάρη στα στρουμφ



συμφωνω μαζι σου *συμφωνα με τα λεφτα* που διαθετεις* θα παρεις και το αναλογο προιον
*αλλα να προσπαθεις να πεισεις οτι οι *CAVIAR GREEN,SCORPIO BLUE* ειναι ποιοτικα καλυτεροι δισκοι απο τους *SCORPIO BLACK,RE4(δεν αναφερομαι σε επιδωσεις)
*αυτα ειναι αστεια πραγματα για μενα
φιλικα

----------


## FH16

Αυτά κατάλαβες εσύ?Ξαναδιάβασε τα post μου και πες μου που μιλάω για ποιοτικά καλύτερο δίσκο, που αναφέρω των Samsung ως καλύτερο? και που θέτω θέμα αναξιοπιστίαςστο δίσκο (Black)?
Για το μόνο που φωνάζω από την αρχή είναι να μην εμπιστεύεστε κανένα δίσκο γενικά και για ένα άλλο θέμα είναι να λέμε τι λένε οι κατασκευαστές και να μην λέμε αερολογίες  που μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε λάθος συμπεράσματατους αναγνώστες του φόρουμ.
Σε προκάλεσα να μου πεις που αναφέρετε η WD σε ανακυκλωμένους δίσκους και απάντησες  "δεν ειμαι στο εργοστασιο για να ξερω πιο δισκοιφτιαχνονται απο ανακυκλωμενα υλικα μπορεις να δεις στο internet υπαρχουναρκετοι παντως οι green sata παρουσιασαν προβληματα με το bios της μητρικης σεκαποιες επανεκινησεις δεν τον αναγνωρισε η μητρικη και τελος το σοβαροτεροπροβλημα που εχουν που δεν το γνωριζεις ειναι” να σου πω λοιπών ότι το μόνο ανακυκλωμένοείναι το κουτί συσκευασίας, αν έκανες των κόπο να διαβάσεις λίγο το site της WD θα το έβλεπες αμέσως!!!" Όσο για τον μόλυβδο όλοι οι δίσκοι της WDείναιRoHS Compliance ενώ το green αναφέρετε στην χαμηλή κατανάλωση ρεύματος.
Για τρίτη και τελευταία φορά σου λέω πως το λινκ με τους δίσκους δεν είναι TEST αλλά στατιστικές και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν λέω τη να αγοράσει ο καθένας!!!
Επείσης Post #13 λες "πολυ σωστα εχουν τον* ιδιο δεικτη αξιοπτιστιας* οι black sata 5 χρονια εγγυηση ενω οι αλλοι δυο χρονια *επισης δεν μας ενδιαφερει οτι η κεφαλή δεν ακουμπάει ποτέ τον δίσκο εγγραφής, εξασφαλίζοντας μικρότερη φθορά στην κεφαλή του δίσκου με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, παρέχοντας επίσης ασφάλεια και κατά την μεταφορά του"*
*Μετά στο* *Post** #59 “*δεν ανεφερα πουθενα οτι η καφαλη ακουμπαει στον δισκο ανγινει αυτο παει ο δισκος αλλα οι black sata δεν προκειται ποτε να ακουμπισει ηκεφαλη στο πλατο”

Για αυτό λυπώνπροτού κρίνεις  τους άλλους διάβαζε ΚΑΛΑτα post για να μην βγάζεις λάθος συμπεράσματα και να μην φάσκης και αντιφάσκης.

----------


## xristosbest

χωρις να θελω νε επεμβω στην συζητηση σας 
αλλα οι SCORPIO BLACK ειναι κορυφαιει δισκοι και πολλοι γρηγοροι
απο ανακυκλωμανα υλικα κανει η seagate δισκους 
τα τεστ εγω προσωπικα δεν τα εμπιστευομαι

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Αυτά κατάλαβες εσύ?Ξαναδιάβασε τα post μου και πες μου που μιλάω για ποιοτικά καλύτερο δίσκο, που αναφέρω των Samsung ως καλύτερο? και που θέτω θέμα αναξιοπιστίαςστο δίσκο (Black)? ποστ 26 (στα αξιοπιστα τεστ το γραφει ο καλυτερο  επισης διαβασε που imac απεσυρε υπολογιστες με seagate δισκους που τους παινευει το τεστ σου)
> Για το μόνο που φωνάζω από την αρχή είναι να μην εμπιστεύεστε κανένα δίσκο γενικά και για ένα άλλο θέμα είναι να λέμε τι λένε οι κατασκευαστές και να μην λέμε αερολογίες που μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε λάθος συμπεράσματατους αναγνώστες του φόρουμ. εσυ γραφεις αερολογιες χωρις να γνωριζεις την τεχνολογια του καθε δισκου
> Σε προκάλεσα να μου πεις που αναφέρετε η WD σε ανακυκλωμένους δίσκους και απάντησες "δεν ειμαι στο εργοστασιο για να ξερω πιο δισκοιφτιαχνονται απο ανακυκλωμενα υλικα μπορεις να δεις στο internet υπαρχουναρκετοι παντως οι green sata παρουσιασαν προβληματα με το bios της μητρικης σεκαποιες επανεκινησεις δεν τον αναγνωρισε η μητρικη και τελος το σοβαροτεροπροβλημα που εχουν που δεν το γνωριζεις ειναι” να σου πω λοιπών ότι το μόνο ανακυκλωμένοείναι το κουτί συσκευασίας, αν έκανες των κόπο να διαβάσεις λίγο το site της WD θα το έβλεπες αμέσως!!!" Όσο για τον μόλυβδο όλοι οι δίσκοι της WDείναιRoHS Compliance ενώ το green αναφέρετε στην χαμηλή κατανάλωση ρεύματος.seagate βγαζει,καπου ειχα διαβασει για του wd αλλα δεν τον βρηκα 
> Για τρίτη και τελευταία φορά σου λέω πως το λινκ με τους δίσκους δεν είναι TEST αλλά στατιστικές και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν λέω τη να αγοράσει ο καθένας!!!
> Επείσης Post #13 λες "πολυ σωστα εχουν τον* ιδιο δεικτη αξιοπτιστιας* οι black sata 5 χρονια εγγυηση ενω οι αλλοι δυο χρονια *επισης δεν μας ενδιαφερει οτι η κεφαλή δεν ακουμπάει ποτέ τον δίσκο εγγραφής, εξασφαλίζοντας μικρότερη φθορά στην κεφαλή του δίσκου με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, παρέχοντας επίσης ασφάλεια και κατά την μεταφορά του"**Μετά στο* *Post** #59 “*δεν ανεφερα πουθενα οτι η καφαλη ακουμπαει στον δισκο ανγινει αυτο παει ο δισκος αλλα οι black sata δεν προκειται ποτε να ακουμπισει ηκεφαλη στο πλατο”διορθωνω την εκφραση *δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ακουμπισει λογο ακομη και αν τον μετακινησεις εκτος αν τον χτυπησεις αυτο εγραψα*
> 
> 
> Για αυτό λυπώνπροτού κρίνεις τους άλλους διάβαζε ΚΑΛΑτα post για να μην βγάζεις λάθος συμπεράσματα και να μην φάσκης και αντιφάσκης.



τελος ειναι φανερο οτι δεν γνωριζεις απο τεχνολογιες δισκων,αλλα ουτε τις διαφορες 
αλλα ουτ απο την λειτουργεια του καθε δισκου

επισης και μαργαρηταρια που γραφεις οτι ο δισκος βρισκεται σε κενο αερος ποστ 8
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=64929


περαστικα

----------


## FH16

Με την μόνη διαφορά ότι αναγνώρισα το λάθος και ευχαρίστησα τον Kion για την διόρθωση του, όσο για της γνώσης του καθενός κρινόμαστε όλοι, τα περαστικά σου επιστρέφονται.

----------


## turist

Η αξιοπιστία στους δίσκους είναι "μη σου τύχει" γιατί μου έχουνε χαλάσει και Green τους πρώτους μήνες και Blue και Black μάλιστα ο Black την πρώτη μέρα, και Seagate και Toshiba την πρώτη εβδομάδα και Hitachi το πρώτο εξάμηνο. Όλοι χαλάνε, με όλου του τύπου τα προβλήματα οπότε παίρνεις κάτι που θα σε ικανοποιεί από θέμα επιδόσεων, θορύβου και εγγύησης ενίοτε και χρήσης π.χ. σε καταγραφικό δε βάζεις Green...

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Η αξιοπιστία στους δίσκους είναι "μη σου τύχει" γιατί μου έχουνε χαλάσει και Green τους πρώτους μήνες και Blue και Black μάλιστα ο Black την πρώτη μέρα, και Seagate και Toshiba την πρώτη εβδομάδα και Hitachi το πρώτο εξάμηνο. Όλοι χαλάνε, με όλου του τύπου τα προβλήματα οπότε παίρνεις κάτι που θα σε ικανοποιεί από θέμα επιδόσεων, θορύβου και εγγύησης ενίοτε και χρήσης π.χ. σε καταγραφικό δε βάζεις Green...



*στον αλλον δεν θα απαντησω γιατι απλα δεν γνωριζει εσυ να διαβαζεις τα τεστ και να αγοραζεις(FH16)

*εσυ φιλε ΗΛΙΑ με εχεις πεισει αρκετα συμφωνα με αυτα που γραφεις *γενικα ειναι θεμα τυχης ο δισκος οπως αναφερεις
*για τους green βεβαια φαινεται η ποιοτητα κατασκευης του,με την διαχειρηση ενεργειας που εχει που κανει ταλαιπωρει την κεφαλη
συνεχές παρκάρισμα/ξεπαρκάρισμα των κεφαλών ριχνει της στροφες του και αργει μετα να ξαναδιαβασει η να γραψει μεχρι να ξαναπιασει τις μεγιστες στροφες
επισης δεν εχει την τεχνολογια *StableTrac* - σταθεροποίηση του μηχανισμού και από τις δύο πλευρές για μείωση θορύβων, δονήσεων και σταθεροποίησης την οποια εχουν *re4-caviar black
*που ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για την ζωη της κεφαλης *αυτα στο τεχνικο κοματι

*ελλατωματικος αναφερεις *απο την πρωτη μερα* σημαινει η *ελαττωματικο προιον ή χτυπημενος* απο μεταφορα συμβαινει και μενα εχει συμβει
απλος ειναι σπανιο φαινομενο να βγαλει προβλημα η κεφαλη σε *re4-caviar black απο οτι σε αλλους δισκους σε διαρκεια χρονου

φιλικα*

----------


## BESTCHRISS

επισης και κατι αλλο αν εχουμε δισκο sata 3 και η μητρικη υποστηριζει sata 2 θα πρεπει να τζαμπεροσουμε 5 με 6 σε wd
http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/...-gb%2Fs-drives

----------


## toni31

> επισης και κατι αλλο αν εχουμε δισκο sata 3 και η μητρικη υποστηριζει sata 2 θα πρεπει να τζαμπεροσουμε 5 με 6 σε wd
> http://wdc.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/5387/~/specifications-for-the-caviar-black-sata-3.0-gb%2Fs-and-6.0-gb%2Fs-drives



  Αλλιώς  δεν  παίζει? Το καλώδιο που έχω είναι sata2 έχει πρόβλημα?
  Πήρα και ένα μπακαπ  τα αρχεία σε ντιβιντια και αφού ο επίτροπος (γυναίκα) ενέκρινε το κονδύλι για την αγορά του σκληρού αποφάσισα ότι θα πάρω αυτόν. 
_Η ιστορία θα δείξει και θα επιβεβαιώσει  τα όσα είπαμε, αρκεί να μην το κάνει με τον χειρότερο τρόπο της._

----------


## FH16

Αντώνη να θυμάσαι να έχεις πάντα αντίγραφο ασφαλείας για ότι δεν θέλεις να χάσεις,χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι βγάζω άχρηστο το δίσκο γιατί κάποιοι εδώ αυτό καταλαβαίνουν.

----------


## moutoulos

Η συζήτηση που κάνετε είναι ανούσια ..., περισσότερο μπερδεύει παρά βοηθάει.





> Αντώνη να θυμάσαι να έχεις πάντα αντίγραφο ασφαλείας για ότι δεν θέλεις να χάσεις,χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι 
> βγάζω άχρηστο το δίσκο γιατί κάποιοι εδώ αυτό καταλαβαίνουν.



Πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σωστό !!!. Όποιος πιστεύει οτι επειδή πήρε "αξιόπιστο" δίσκο είναι καλυμμένος για πάντα,
πλανάται πλάνην οικτρά. Αποθήκευση πάντα σε "διπλό" ή και σε "τριπλό" αντίγραφο. Να χέσω πάνω στον 
"αξιόπιστο" δίσκο, όταν βλέπω το χρήστη/τύραννο να κουνάει/χτυπάει τον δίσκο ενώ αυτός "διαβάζει" ...,

*Δεν υπάρχει αξιόπιστος δίσκος*, υπάρχουν "αξιόπιστοι" χρήστες, ...  υπολογιστή. Μιλάω πάντα για τους 
4-5 επώνυμους κατασκευαστές HDD.

 Καλά κανένας δεν διάβασε αυτά που γράφω στο πόστ 30?. Σε ένα απόσπασμα που μεταφέρω εδώ, γρ'αφω:





> Αυτό που λέω αποδεικνύεται απο το Μέσο Χρόνο Μεταξύ Βλαβών, το γνωστό *M*ean *T*ime *B*etween *F*ailures (MTBF)
>  του κάθε δίσκου, που ο πιο άχρηστος (επώνυμος πάντα) δίσκος έχει απο > 750000 Hours. Και έχουν φτάσει τα > 
> 1,2 million, και παραπάνω. Δηλαδή στην ουσία παααααααααααρα πολλά χρόνια ...
>  ... Εφόσον βέβαια δουλεύονται σωστά ...

----------

FH16 (20-07-12)

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Αλλιώς δεν παίζει? Το καλώδιο που έχω είναι sata2 έχει πρόβλημα?
> Πήρα και ένα μπακαπ τα αρχεία σε ντιβιντια και αφού ο επίτροπος (γυναίκα) ενέκρινε το κονδύλι για την αγορά του σκληρού αποφάσισα ότι θα πάρω αυτόν. 
> _Η ιστορία θα δείξει και θα επιβεβαιώσει τα όσα είπαμε, αρκεί να μην το κάνει με τον χειρότερο τρόπο της.εχω αγορασει 3 δισκους και δουλευουν αριστα_



*αν δεν σου παρουσιασει προβλημα το αφηνεις οπως ειναι 
αλλιως πρεπει να το τζαμπεροσεις 5 με 6 
αν δεν σου παρουσιασει καποιο συνηθως προβλημα με την ταχυτητα
και συγχαρητηρια για την αγορα σου 
και σε αλλους δισκους γινεται αυτο
φιλικα

*

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Η συζήτηση που κάνετε είναι ανούσια ..., περισσότερο μπερδεύει παρά βοηθάει.
> 
> 
> 
> Πάρα μα πάρα πολύ σωστό !!!. Όποιος πιστεύει οτι επειδή πήρε "αξιόπιστο" δίσκο είναι καλυμμένος για πάντα,
> πλανάται πλάνην οικτρά. Αποθήκευση πάντα σε "διπλό" ή και σε "τριπλό" αντίγραφο. Να χέσω πάνω στον 
> "αξιόπιστο" δίσκο, όταν βλέπω το χρήστη/τύραννο να κουνάει/χτυπάει τον δίσκο ενώ αυτός "διαβάζει" ...,
> 
> *Δεν υπάρχει αξιόπιστος δίσκος*, υπάρχουν "αξιόπιστοι" χρήστες, ... υπολογιστή. Μιλάω πάντα για τους 
> ...



*στο πρωτο αναφορα σου  συμφωνω απολυτα
*
αλλα στο δευτερο κομματι οχι απολυτα γιατι αναφερθηκα σε *πιθανοτητες* προβληματος της κεφαλης μεταξυ *φθηνου* και *ακριβου δισκου 
*και οχι σε* bad sector* του δισκου στην διαρκεια του χρονου
*φιλικα

*

----------


## BESTCHRISS

> Αλλιώς δεν παίζει? Το καλώδιο που έχω είναι sata2 έχει πρόβλημα?
> Πήρα και ένα μπακαπ τα αρχεία σε ντιβιντια και αφού ο επίτροπος (γυναίκα) ενέκρινε το κονδύλι για την αγορά του σκληρού αποφάσισα ότι θα πάρω αυτόν. 
> _Η ιστορία θα δείξει και θα επιβεβαιώσει τα όσα είπαμε, αρκεί να μην το κάνει με τον χειρότερο τρόπο της._




επισης μια και εισαι απο θεσσαλονικη μπορεις να αγορασεις απο εδω εναι πιο φθηνα
http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo....step=undefined
http://www.visionstudio.gr/prodinfo....step=undefined
φιλικα

----------

toni31 (20-07-12)

----------


## Γιώργος Φυσικός

> *Δεν υπάρχει αξιόπιστος δίσκος*,



Αν θες να καταλήξεις στο ότι η χρήση που θα κάνεις σε έναν σκληρό παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο, σύμφωνοι. 

Παρακάτω: υπάρχουν _αναξιόπιστοι_ δίσκοι (βλέπε ibm/hitachi DeskStar ή αλλιώς DeathStar) συνεπώς, _υπάρχουν_ και αξιόπιστοι δίσκοι (οι _υπόλοιποι_). Δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο τα πρώτα μοντέλα με μεγάλη χωρητικότητα να είναι πιό ευαίσθητα: Δηλαδή αν έβγαλε η ΧΥΖ σκληρό 1 ΤΒ αυτό το μήνα ενώ η ΑΒΓ είχε βγάλει 1 ΤΒ σκληρό πέρσι και φέτος βγάζει το 2ο μοντέλο 1 ΤΒ, καλύτερα πάρε τον καινούριο της ΑΒΓ (απλοϊκό παράδειγμα). Δεύτερον, οι στατιστικές δείχνουν ότι κάποιων εταιριών οι σκληροί/ή/και συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα τα φτύνουν συχνότερα από άλλες/άλλα. Τώρα, αν αυτό είναι self-fulfilling prophecy ή ουσιώδης διαφορά στην ποιότητα του προϊόντος δεν είναι δυνατόν να το ξέρει κανείς, εκτός αν αγοράσει κανα STM και αρχίσει το ψάξιμο, αλλά δεν θα το παίξω κορώνα γράμματα αγοράζοντας hitachi μετά το βούκινο με τον deathstar. Τέλος, οι σκληροί δίσκοι είναι το πιό ευαίσθητο τμήμα ενός ΗΥ - καθ'ότι ηλεκτρομηχανικό - και όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για σταθερότητα/ασφάλεια, είναι συμφέρον του να κοιτάξει προς backup πρώτα (edit: _όχι_ σε _απλό_ σκληρό) και raid μετά. Το mtbf είναι εκτίμηση για το πόσο ζήσει ο σκληρός, όπως και το προσδόκιμο ζωής όμως, δεν εγγυάται _τίποτα_.

----------

